# Hello there!



## Domnique (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi all and every one!

I am just a guy that came into "the mind of the beast" (Che Guevara word about Switzerland) by natural way it was 59 years ago. Back in the eighties, I was living ten years into a squat in Geneva. After these years, I was living an ordinary life made of work, food, drink, sex and sleep, both as self-worker and as a proletarian.

10 years later, I moved to Sweden with my girlfriend. Ordinary life again and a kid. Poor boy, our society didn't not deserve him!

10 years later, back to Switzerland, Ordinary life again.

Beside that, I made few travels into my life, mostly in other European countries, with the exception of 4 trips to Cuba. This is an amazing country. Their political system is not perfect, but they have a few laws that make some differences. Among them, housing is not an individual right, but an obligation of the State. The result is that even the worst social case of the Island have no existential problem, and the ambiance is a little bit like into a big squat.

Also, it is no commercial publicity in the Island, which make a travel in Cuba a cure for the mind. And the peoples are very kind and empathetic.

I have a wife living in Cuba, she have 2 children. They are living into a 2 floors house with terrace and garden. It is no divorced mother I know here in Switzerland living in such a house. My goal is to travel back to Cuba and live with them into the Island.

Beside that, I am now vaccinated against the compulsory work and living into a refuge for immigrants - some kind of alternative way of squatting and helping other human beings at the same times. I begun to learn again to make music it was 2 years ago (still learning, but making fast progress), and I also begun to play theater. I also made some songs writing-composing. I am not interested to play like Carlos Santana, Luther Allison or any other, which imply I make my own arrangements of all the songs I play. I am not becoming rich, but I enjoy each instant of my new life. I can call this a rebirth. And I am a lucky bastard, because it is plenty of peoples acting like zombies during their whole life, and I am not one of them.

My grand mother learned me one thing: We live only one time, so we must enjoy it. For me, that's true even if we live several times, because we live only one time at a time, and it is here and now. For me, the best way to enjoy life is to learn of other peoples and to share what we can with them. And of course to have fun.

Be in peace and love !


----------



## deleted user (Oct 3, 2017)

sounds good! welcome to stp!

send us pics of Cuba, pls


----------

